# OC cooling compatable?



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

i was wondering is the cooler master v6gt or v6rr compatable with phenom II 1090T? also on the v6 gt do the fans light up like the v6rr or just the top strip


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the v6gt is compatible with the 1090T dont know about the led lights though


----------

